#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Engineering Certificates >  >  >  Professional Engineer

## Mohamed

*Professional Engineer* *From Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia* *Professional Engineer (P.E.)* is the term for registered or licensed engineers in some countries who are permitted to offer their professional services directly to the public. The term Professional Engineer and the actual practice of professional engineering is legally defined and protected by a government body. In some jurisdictions only registered or licensed Professional Engineers are permitted to use the title, or to practice Professional Engineering. The earmark that distinguishes a licensed/registered Professional Engineer is the authority to sign and seal or "stamp" engineering documents (reports, drawings, and calculations) for a study, estimate, design or analysis, thus taking legal responsibility for it.
Africa     * Ing. in Ghana (for engineers holding a B.Sc. or higher with relevant engineering experience) and a registered member of the Ghana Institute of Engineers (GhIE)     * Pr.Eng. or PrEng in South Africa (for engineers holding a B.Eng., B.Sc. or B.Sc.Eng. with relevant experience)     * Pr.Tech.Eng. in South Africa (for engineers holding a B.Tech. with relevant experience and three years of practicing in the engineering field)"Pr.Tech.Eng" standing for Professional Engineering Technologist     * R.Eng standing for Registered Engineer in Kenya (Holders of Four years post-secondary Engineering Education and four years of work experience)     * Mohandes is used as a pre-nominal in Arab country like Egypt     * Engr is used as a pre-nominal in Nigeria (for holders of bachelor degree with relevant experience and having successfully passed the Nigerian Society of Engineers (NSE) Professional Exams and fulfilled other NSE requirements)"     * CEng is used as post-nominal in Nigeria (after fulfilling both Nigerian Society of Engineers (NSE) and Council for the Regulation of Engineering in Nigeria (COREN) requirements)     * Eng is used as a pre-nominal in Uganda for registered engineers .e.g (Eng. Emmanuel Jjunju). In Uganda, a registered Engineer must as a prerequisite be a member of the Uganda Institution of professional Engineers (UIPE) and must have a B.Sc. or higher in Engineering together with relevant engineering experience which must be documented, supported by 2-registered engineers and defended by the applicant in an interview with the Engineers' Registration Board (ERB) which has the power to confirm one as a Registered Engineer. Annual fees must be paid to the ERB by all registered engineers.The following links may provide more information on Uganda's engineering profession.UIPE: **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] UACE: **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] Asia     * P.E. is used in Korea     * Mohandess Payeh 1 and Mohandess Payeh 2 are titles used respectively for Professional Engineer and Engineer in Training in Iran     * Ir is used as a pre-nominal in Hong Kong , Malaysia and Indonesia     * C.Eng in India Institution of Engineering under Royal Charter     * P.E.Jp as a pre-nominal in Japan     * P.Eng. is used in Bangladesh     * Er. is used as a pre-nominal in Nepal and Singapore     * Engineer or Engr is used as a pre-nominal (similar to Dr. or Prof.) in Pakistan     * Mohandes is used as a pre-nominal in Arab country like Jordan     * Engr. or Engineer is used as a pre-nominal in the Philippines for individuals passing the government regulated professional licensure examination, which is only given for certain fields of engineering. Europe     * EurIng (European Engineer) in Europe, used as a pre-nominal (similar to Dr. or Prof).     * Ing.P.Eur (European Professional Engineer) in Europe, used as a pre-nominal     * Ing. (Ingeniero) in Spain, used as a pre-nominal, for the engineers who hold a master's degree. Also exists the Ingeniero Tcnico (I.T.), who is a professional which a Degree and a minimum formation of three courses in an engineering official college. Both types of engineers have full competency in their respective professional field of engineering. The Bologna process will change this structure into a more modern and competitive one, not so outdated.     * Eng. (Engenheiro) in Portugal, used as a pre-nominal. An Engenheiro is a full chartered professional in engineering who was awarded a masters' degree (2nd study cycle according to the Bologna process system) by an accredited engineering school. In Portugal, accredited degrees in engineering are regulated and certified by the Ordem dos Engenheiros (Order of Engineers), and every professional full chartered engineer is registered at the Ordem.     * Dipl.-Ing. (Diplomingenieur) and Ing. (Ingenieur) (awarded by the authorities of the Lander-Law called Ingenieurgesetz) in Germany (pre-nominal letters)     * Ing. EurEta - used as a pre-nominal (similar to Dr. or Prof). An engineer registered with EurEta "European Higher Engineering and Technical Professionals Association" is called an "EurEta Registered Engineer", and has the right to use this title in Europe, [**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] .     * State-certified Engineer BVT. These titles are the respective translations, authorised by the German Federal Government, of "Staatlich geprfter Techniker", in Europe     * Ir. in the Netherlands (for engineers holding a Master's degree from a university) or Ing. (for engineers holding a Bachelor's degree from a professional school). (pre-nominal letters)     * Ir. in Belgium (for engineers holding a Master's degree in engineering/bio-engineering sciences from a university) or Ing. (for engineers holding a Master's degree in applied engineering from other institutes of higher education). (pre-nominal letters)     * Ing. in Italy (for engineers holding a Master's degree) or Ing.jr (Bachelor's). A state exam is required. (pre-nominal letters)     * Siv. Ing. (Sivilingeni&#248;r, M.Sc) and ing. (H&#248;yskoleingeni&#248;r, B.Sc) in Norway. The titled is used by persons holding degrees from accredited engineering colleges and universities.     * CEng (Chartered Engineer) and IEng (Incorporated Engineer) in the UK & Republic of Ireland. UK and Irish engineers may also carry post-nominal letters specific to their specialist engineering institute, such as MIET (professional engineers and graduate professionals registered with the IET). In the UK these are recognised as regulated professions.      * Civ. Ing. in Sweden (for engineers holding a Master's degree in Engineering)     * Ing. in Romania, used as a pre-nominal (similar to Dr. or Prof.).     * Ing. for engineers holding a Master's degree in Czech Republic and Slovak republic, used as a pre-nominal (similar to Dr. or Prof.).     * inż. (abbreviation for inżynier) in Poland, very often the engineers graduate with Master of Science title. Then they use pre-nominal mgr inż (magister inżynier). Latin America     * Ing. in most Spanish speaking countries (pre-nominal letters) (similar to Dr. or Prof). Argentina, Bolivia, Colombia, Ecuador, Honduras, Mxico, Per&#250;, Uruguay, Venezuela.     * In Chile customary practice consists in placing the post-nominal word Ingeniero plus the specialty area, such as Ingeniero Civil, Ingeniero Electricista or Ingeniero Comercial. North America     * P.Eng. is used in Canada (as a post-nominal), except in the province of Quebec.     * Eng. (French: ing.) is used in Quebec.     * P.E. or PE is used in the U.S. Oceania     * CPEng is used as a post nomial in Australia and New Zealand subject to CPD requirements to maintain status.     * MIEAust is used as a post nomial to designate a member of the Institution of Engineers Australia. This is the minimum requirement to operate as a Professional Engineer in Australia.     * FIEAust is used to designate a fellow (highest category) of membership of the Institution of Engineers Australia.


See More: Professional Engineer

----------


## Mohamed

*Registration and regulation*  Each country or state/province has specific procedures and requirements for the license or registration. United States In the United States, registration or licensure of Professional Engineers is performed by the individual states. Each registration or license is valid only in the state in which it is granted. Many Professional Engineers maintain licenses in several states for this reason, and comity between states can make it easy to obtain a license in one state based on licensure in another state without going through the full application process.The licensing procedure varies but the general process is:    1. Graduate with a degree from an accredited four-year university program in engineering.    2. Complete a standard Fundamentals of Engineering (FE) written examination, which tests applicants on breadth of understanding of basic engineering principles, and optionally some elements of an engineering specialty. Completion of the first two steps typically qualifies for certification in the U.S. as an Engineer-In-Training (EIT), sometimes also called an Engineer Intern (EI).    3. Accumulate a certain amount of engineering experience under the supervision of a P.E. In most states the requirement is four years, but in others the requirement is lower.    4. Complete a written Principles and Practice in Engineering ('PE') examination, testing the applicant's knowledge and skills in a chosen engineering discipline (mechanical, electrical, civil, for example), as well as engineering ethics. Degree requirements in the United States are evolving. Effective 1 January 2015, the NCEES model will require a minimum of a master of science degree in engineering or a bachelor of science degree with additional 30 credits of equivalent graduate level work. This has received strong support from civil engineers. There is a fairly large range in exam pass rates for these exams (FE and PE), but the pass rate for repeat test takers is significantly lower. In a few states it is still possible for an individual to bypass Step 1, and apply to take the registration examinations as long as a P.E. will sponsor the applicant, and work experience can be substituted for academic experience. The years of experience may also vary; for instance, in California it is possible to take a Principles and Practice in Engineering examination with only two years of experience after a bachelor's degree, or one year of experience after graduate school. In Nevada, college graduates are eligible to take the Principles and Practice exam immediately after graduation and passing the EIT, before acquiring the required experience.  Some states also have state-specific examinations, most notably California where there is a state-specific structural engineering exam and two additional exams in land surveying and earthquake engineering for civil engineering candidates. Some states issue generic Professional Engineering licenses. Others, known as "discipline states", issue licenses for specific disciplines of engineering, such as Civil Engineering, Mechanical Engineering and Electrical Engineering. In all cases, however, engineers are ethically required to limit their practice to their area of competency, which is usually a small portion of a discipline. While licensing boards do not often enforce this limitation, it can be a factor in negligence lawsuits.  *Discipline distribution* Civil engineers account for a large portion of licensed Professional Engineers. In Texas, for example, about one-third of licenses are for civil engineers, and civil exams make up over half of the exams taken.[10][11] Many of the remainder are mechanical, electrical, and structural engineers whose practice involves areas that states regulate, such as HVAC, electrical, plumbing, and fire protection systems for buildings or public infrastructure. However, some engineers in other fields obtain licenses for the ability to serve as professional witnesses, or just for prestige, even though they may never sign and seal design documents.  *The "Engineer" title* The title "Engineer" is legally protected in many states, meaning that it is unlawful to use it to offer engineering services to the public unless permission is specifically granted by that state, through a Professional Engineering license, an "industrial exemption", or certain other non-engineering titles such as "operating engineer". Employees of state or federal agencies may also call themselves engineers if that term appears in their official job title. A business generally cannot offer engineering services to the public or have a name that implies that it does so unless it employs at least one Professional Engineer.  *Unlicensed practice* Since regulation of the practice of engineering is performed by the individual states in the U.S., areas of engineering involved in interstate commerce are essentially unregulated. These areas include much of Mechanical Engineering, such as Automotive Engineering, Aerospace Engineering, and Chemical Engineering, and may be specifically exempted from regulation under an "Industrial Exemption". An industrial exemption covers engineers who design products such as automobiles that are sold (or have the potential to be sold) outside the state in which they are produced, as well as the equipment used to produce the product. Structures subject to building codes are not covered by an industrial exemption, except small residential buildings often do not require an engineer's seal. In many jurisdictions, the role of architects and structural engineers overlap. Many private companies employ non-degreed workers in technical positions with engineering titles such as "test engineer" or "field engineer". Such position may not require an engineering degree at the discretion of the company. It is important however, to make a distinction between a "graduate engineer" and a "professional (or licensed) engineer". A "graduate engineer" is anyone holding a degree in engineering from an accredited four-year university.  *Land surveying* In many states, Professional Land Surveyors are regulated in a similar manner, often by the same state board as engineers or architects: Land Surveyors are required to pass a Fundamentals of Surveying (FS) exam, perform a period of internship and then pass a Practices of Surveying (PS) Exam. A four-year degree in engineering or land surveying may also be required. In a few states, licensed Civil Engineers may also perform land surveys.  *Canada* In Canada, regulation and registration are accomplished through a self governing body, that is given the power to register and discipline engineers as well as regulate the field of engineering in their province, such as Professional Engineers Ontario. Many of these associations are also responsible for regulating other related professions. The process for registration is generally as follows:    1. Graduate with a degree from an accredited program in engineering or applied science,    2. Complete an Engineer in Training program under the direction of a P.Eng. (This is normally a four-year program)    3. Review of work experience by the Association,    4. Pass a professional practice exam (essentially an engineering ethics and law exam). Engineers are not registered in a specific discipline but are prohibited by the Code of Ethics from practicing beyond their training and experience. Breaches of the code are often sufficient grounds for enforcement, which may include the suspension or loss of license, as well as financial penalties and now, through recent changes to Canadian law, could also result in jail time should negligence be shown to have played a part in any incident in which there is loss of human life. Engineers are not tested on technical knowledge during the licensing process; however, the accreditation of schools and their accredited degree granting status are tightly monitored and controlled. The Canadian system thus ensures that a specific and regimented curriculum is offered and tested with strict accordance to set national standards. This streamlines the overall licensing process and ensures a firm national standard on the quality of engineering in Canada. This accreditation process is governed by the Canadian Council of Professional Engineers through their active group the Canadian Engineering Accreditation Board. The accreditation process is continuous and enforced through regular accreditation reviews of each school. These reviews typically include the review of the school's curriculum (including marked final exams and assignments), interviews of current students, extra curricular activities and teaching staff as well additional areas the visiting board may feel need addressing. The specific areas considered are Curriculum Content, Program Environment, and General Criteria. The associations are granted both an exclusive right to title and an exclusive right to practice. There are only a few exceptions specifically noted in the acts and it does not include any "industrial exemptions". Therefore, a practicing engineer is legally required to be registered. The level of enforcement varies depending on the specific industry. The federal government is exempt from provincial laws, but in general the federal government will only give the title "engineer" to their employees who as part of their job requirements are able to be registered as a licensed Professional Engineer. The iron ring typically worn on the little finger of a Canadian engineer is not a trademark of a Professional engineer, rather it is given upon completion of a bachelors degree in applied science or engineering.

----------


## Mohamed

*Controversies over the term Engineer* *From Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia* Controversies over the term 'engineer' stem from the traditional uses in design and analysis, as compared to newly emerging uses of the term. Several nations are currently dealing with the definition of the term in both the Legal arena and between professional bodies.  

*Canada* The use of the term "engineer" has been an ongoing issue between professional bodies, the IT industry and the security industry, where companies or associations may issue certifications or titles with the word "engineer" as part of that title (such as Security engineer or Microsoft Certified Systems Engineer). Several licensing bodies for professional engineering contend that only licensed professional engineers are legally allowed to use the title "Engineer". The IT industry, on the other hand, counters that    1. These title holders never presented themselves as "Professional Engineers",    2. Provincial laws, other than in Quebec, regulate only the use of term "Professional Engineer", and not any title with the word "Engineer" in it (In Quebec, the term "Engineer" is protected by both the Engineers Act[1] and by section 32 of the Professional Code[2]), and    3. The IT industry has used the term "engineer" since the dawn of the computing industry in the 60s[3] Court rulings regarding the usage of the term "engineer" have been mixed. For example, after complaints from the Canadian Council of Professional Engineers, a court in Quebec fined Microsoft Canada $1,000 for misusing the "engineer" title by referring to MCSE graduates as "engineers".[4] Conversely, an Alberta court dismissed the lawsuit filed by The Association of Professional Engineers, Geologists, and Geophysicists of Alberta (APEGGA) against Raymond Merhej for using the title "System Engineer", claiming that "The Respondent's situation is such that it cannot be contended that the public is likely to be deceived, confused or jeopardized by his use of the term"[5][6] APEGGA also lost the appeal to this decision.[7] Canadian Information Processing Society has attempted to strike a balance between the professional engineering licensing bodies and the IT industry over the use of the term "engineer" in the software industry, but so far no major agreements or decisions have been announced. *United ******** In general, there is no restriction on the right to practice as an engineer in the UK. There are a few fields of practice, generally safety related, which are reserved by statute to licensed persons.[8] The UK has Professional Engineering titles registered via the Engineering Council UK (ECUK): Incorporated Engineer (IEng) and Chartered Engineer (CEng).[9] Incorporated Engineer is a first-cycle qualification for Bachelor of Engineering or Bachelor of Science degree holders. Chartered Engineer is a second-cycle qualification usually reserved for holders of integrated Master of Engineering degrees or Bachelor of Engineering/Bachelor of Science plus Master of Science degrees. Both IEng and CEng require substantial professional experience, a professional review and interview. It is illegal in the UK to hold that one is a Chartered or Incorporated Engineer unless so registered with the ECUK. The title of "engineer" by itself is not regulated in the UK. While ECUK is the primary body registering Engineers in UK, there are other professional societies that register engineers as well. Under its Royal Charter, the Engineering Council UK grants licences to engineering institutions allowing them to assess candidates for inclusion on its Register of Professional Engineers and Technicians, and to accredit academic programmes and professional development schemes. There are over 30 institutions licensed to register professional engineers with EC UK. *Europe and Latin America*     * In Germany and some other European and Latin American countries, the term Diploma Engineer implies that the person has completed typically one more year of academic work beyond the basic engineering Bachelor's degree. Diploma Engineer is therefore a university degree, and not a professional registration or license.     * In Chile, the Ingeniero (engineer) title is regulated by law, which distinguishes at least three different kinds of professional engineering titles. First, the Ingenier&#237;a de Ejecuci&#243;n, which only requires a degree in applied science and a technical degree, from a university or a technical institute (usually four years of formation); Ingenier&#237;a, which requires a major degree in basic sciences plus a technical degree, both from a university (usually five years of formation); and Ingenier&#237;a Civil, which requires an academic major degree in basic sciences, a minor degree in applied sciences and a technical degree, all from a university (usually six or six and a half years). In all cases, the term refers to a professional degree conceded by an educational institution, yet it can only be given by certain institutions when all legal requirements are met. *United States* In the United States, use of the title Professional Engineer is restricted to those holding a Professional Engineer's license. These people have the right to add the letters "P.E." after their names on resumes, business cards, and other communication. However, each state has its own licensing procedure, and the license is valid only in the state that granted it. Adding to the confusion is the fact that other use of the term "engineer" is not legally controlled, and is frequently applied to fields where practitioners may have no engineering background. International professional bodies The AACE, a professional body for Cost Engineers, explains why a technical engineering background is not required for their profession with the following statement:[10]            The skills and knowledge required to deal with costs (e.g., cost estimating, planning and scheduling, etc.) are quite different from those required to deal with the physical design dimension. From that difference, the field of cost engineering was born. Cost engineering practitioners work alongside of and are peers with engineers, software analysts, play producers, architects, and other creative career fields to handle the cost dimension, but they do not necessarily have the same background. Whether they have technical, operations, finance and accounting, or other backgrounds, cost engineering practitioners need to share a common understanding, based on scientific principles and techniques, with the engineering or other creative career functions.

----------


## TheDreadLord

Just to complete...

In Brasil we call Engenheiro and is a graduate course of 5 years after the High School and here is regulated and certified by CREA, and every professional full chartered engineer is registered at the CREA.

After the graduation we have the "Mestrado" (master degree) that is about 2 years and then "Doutorado" that is about 4 years (Phd.).

----------


## ziino23

en cherchant  j'ai trouv ce site que je vois trs intereesant  mais j'ai rencontr un probleme de telechargement des documents et des softwares enginnerring .
pouvez vous m'aider et m'orienter sur la faon de telachargement la plus efficace .
  merci d'avance .amicalement

----------


## anwarahmad

Anyone wanna be certified PE in Malaysia can refer here **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------

